# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Congressman Ron Paul Wins 2011 California Straw Poll

## harikaried

http://www.cagop.org/index.cfm/press_release_1500.htm

2011 Straw Poll Full Results (Votes, %)

*Congressman Ron Paul (374, 44.9%)*

Governor Rick Perry (244, 29.3%)
Mitt Romney (74, 8.8%)
Congresswoman Michele Bachmann (64, 7.7%)
Jon Huntsman (17, 2.0%)
Herman Cain (15, 1.8%)
Newt Gingrich (14, 1.7%)
Thad McCotter (7, 0.8%)
Rick Santorum (7, 0.8%)
Gary Johnson (2, 0.2%)
Fred Karger (1, 0.1%)
Write-ins (15, 1.8%)

----------


## TheTexan

Boo ya!

----------


## bluesc

Hell yeah!

----------


## MJU1983

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.

----------


## AdamT

Wooooooot!

----------


## Karsten

While I'm happy he won, the percentages seem a little odd.  From what I saw (actually being there), seemed like Ron Paul supporters outnumbered Perry supporters by about 20 to 1.

----------


## rprprs

awesome

----------


## IterTemporis

That's great news (:. Wow, Rick Perry got a lot of votes for someone who did not have many supporters present...

Perhaps they were disguised as Ron Paul supporters, so that they wouldn't look like they were in the minority? (Kidding)

----------


## afmatt

Awesome!

----------


## InTradePro

Brillant news!

----------


## rp08orbust

> While I'm happy he won, the percentages seem a little odd.  From what I saw (actually being there), seemed like Ron Paul supporters outnumbered Perry supporters by about 20 to 1.


As I've been saying in several threads, most Ron Paul supporters there could not vote.

I'm glad 374 was enough to win.  I was estimating that it would take 400.

----------


## harikaried

> While I'm happy he won, the percentages seem a little odd.  From what I saw (actually being there), seemed like Ron Paul supporters outnumbered Perry supporters by about 20 to 1.


Yeah, someone sent the meetup group this email:




> Today Ron Paul's campaign for the White House took another leap forward with a massive turnout of supporters at the California State GOP Convention. *Of a total attendance of about 1500, about 1000 were Ron Paul supporters.* The energy was electric and the powerful chant of "President Paul, President Paul!" signaled the growing recognition of the viability of the campaign. While Straw Poll results have yet to be released, an overwhelming victory is assured. Here are a few early videos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjqaKwq-S5w http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm6D9VenmmE&NR=1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6qyTve5gDM These only give you a taste of the optimistic enthusiasm witnessed today as Americans embrace Congressman Paul's message of Freedom.

----------


## Fermli



----------


## Karsten

> That's great news (:. Wow, Rick Perry got a lot of votes for someone who did not have many supporters present...
> 
> Perhaps they were disguised as Ron Paul supporters, so that they wouldn't look like they were in the minority? (Kidding)


Perry got 244 votes?  WHERE WERE HIS SUPPORTERS???  Hiding in the bathroom the whole time, only to pop out when nobody was looking!?  Seems a little fishy to me.

----------


## Bruno

Badass!

----------


## tsai3904

> While I'm happy he won, the percentages seem a little odd.  From what I saw (actually being there), seemed like Ron Paul supporters outnumbered Perry supporters by about 20 to 1.


Those numbers represent the entire California GOP establishment delegation.  You probably saw the grassroots supporters but there were also the elected officials there that voted.

----------


## TheTexan

Men in suits were probably huddled together saying "Just how many votes do you think we can push Perry up by without gathering too much suspicion?"

Nah, there's probably another explanation for it.  Then again....

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

Nice win on a great day to celebrate!

----------


## Bruno

Sent to Drudge.

----------


## Oddone

This poll doesn't make much sense. I know we had people who were told they couldn't vote, but with our numbers today it should have been much higher...

----------


## SpicyTurkey

I only saw a couple of Perry supporters. They must be really good at hide and seek.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Epic. Great work people!!

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Headline for tomorrow...

RICK PERRY COMES IN SECOND AT HIS FIRST STRAW POLL SINCE ANNOUNCING.

----------


## Aratus



----------


## libertybrewcity

yayayayayayayayaaayyyyy!!!

----------


## TheTexan

Well, there are downsides to winning a poll by TOO much lol.

Despite all the rigging shenanigans I like the final tally

----------


## bluesc

> Sent to Drudge.


Good idea! Drudged.

----------


## RonPaulFever

> Headline for tomorrow...
> 
> RICK PERRY COMES IN SECOND AT HIS FIRST STRAW POLL SINCE ANNOUNCING, FOLLOWED BY ROMNEY AND BACHMANN


fixed

----------


## Maximus

I love that Thad McCotter got as many votes as Rick Santorum, that is literally the highlight of his campaign so far.

----------


## Lafayette

Another win for the champion of the Constitution!!

----------


## Dianne

Nice !!!!!!!

----------


## eleganz

And that is why we call him the CHAMP!

Bachmann went to speak and only got 64 votes....wow....she is tanking HARD!

Perry getting 244 votes...wow...his people (mainly just kids that looked like they were paid or given extra credit to be there) just put up a bunch of huge signs on chrome convention stands and signs on the walls as well.  Other than that, I don't know how much they were pushing Perry in the convention but it definitely shows a lot of uneducated attendees, which is pretty sad.

The votes don't even add up to 1000 but there were supposedly over 1000 attendees, what the hell is going on, were they tanning at the pool!?

----------


## Matthew5

Awesome!!

How does this compare to last election?

----------


## IterTemporis

> Well, there are downsides to winning a poll by TOO much lol.
> 
> Despite all the rigging shenanigans I like the final tally


I agree. The media can not claim that 'Paul Bots' rigged the poll.

----------


## WilliamC

Who's Your President!

RON PAUL!

----------


## TexMac

This is great news!  *happydance*

----------


## speciallyblend

NICE,, ummm folks , hmmm i think i need some adult diapers now    runs around my front desk at work and screaming RON PAUL BABY, now to see the news blackout. i can see the news saying breaking straw poll results cancelled since ron paul won!!

----------


## The New Fury

still nothing on google news???

----------


## InTradePro

> Awesome!!
> 
> How does this compare to last election?


Four years ago

Straw Poll at the California State Fair
Rudy Giuliani 31%
Fred Thompson 24%
Mitt Romney 19
John McCain 8%
Newt Gingrich 7%
Mike Huckabee 5%
*Ron Paul 3%*
Duncan Hunter 2
Tom Tancredo 1%

See how things are so different now!

----------


## IterTemporis

> And that is why we call him the CHAMP!
> 
> Bachmann went to speak and only got 64 votes....wow....she is tanking HARD!
> 
> Perry getting 244 votes...wow...his people (mainly just kids that looked like they were paid or given extra credit to be there) just put up a bunch of huge signs on chrome convention stands and signs on the walls as well.  Other than that, I don't know how much they were pushing Perry in the convention but it definitely shows a lot of uneducated attendees, which is pretty sad.
> 
> The votes don't even add up to 1000 but there were supposedly over 1000 attendees, what the hell is going on, were they tanning at the pool!?


I pity Bachmann.. kind of.. To actually speak and get less than Romney who did not attend? Hmm..




> NICE,, ummm folks , hmmm i think i need some adult diapers now    runs around my front desk at work and screaming RON PAUL BABY, now to see the news blackout. i can see the news saying breaking straw poll results cancelled since ron paul won!!


Some Depends should help you (:. Were there any coworkers nearby..?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> Well, there are downsides to winning a poll by TOO much lol.
> 
> Despite all the rigging shenanigans I like the final tally


+1. I like that Perry wasn't totally blown out of the water, because they can't write off the significance of the straw poll. It looks like Perry tried to compete there.

----------


## InTradePro

News article

http://www.kionrightnow.com/story/15...nia-straw-poll

Maybe send to drudge.

----------


## sailingaway

> While I'm happy he won, the percentages seem a little odd.  From what I saw (actually being there), seemed like Ron Paul supporters outnumbered Perry supporters by about 20 to 1.


there were breakout sessions going on in multiple rooms, so you couldn't see all the party regulars.

----------


## Bruno

> News article
> 
> http://www.kionrightnow.com/story/15...nia-straw-poll
> 
> Maybe send to drudge.


Done!

----------


## Eleutheros

Sooooo, is Mitt Romney gonna pull a T-Paw on us, him being in 3rd place with only 74 votes and all?

----------


## rp08orbust

I love how the the photo at the CAGOP site is the corner of the hotel with a handful of Perry supporters.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Too bad CA will go to Obama in the general.

----------


## sailingaway

> I love that Thad McCotter got as many votes as Rick Santorum, that is literally the highlight of his campaign so far.


McCotter spoke, did Santorum?

----------


## InTradePro

Politico

In what's becoming an increasingly familiar pattern, Ron Paul won the California Republican Party's straw poll tonight, party officials said.
Paul wins California straw poll

----------


## ctiger2



----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0911/63758.html

----------


## Tod

> still nothing on google news???


At this time, I picked up TWO stories.

----------


## Matthew5

> I love how the the photo at the CAGOP site is the corner of the hotel with a handful of Perry supporters.


That is the definition of "picture is unrelated"! haha

----------


## TheTexan

> Too bad CA will go to Obama in the general.


We only need to win the Primary.  Obama vs Paul, Obama would stand ZERO chance.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> Politico
> 
> In what's becoming an increasingly familiar pattern, Ron Paul won the California Republican Party's straw poll tonight, party officials said.
> Paul wins California straw poll



For pete's sake can we get a freaking article to just say it was a great display of grassroots support and activism for the only Republican candidate who might actually have a chance to carry California in the general?

----------


## Tod

Posted the original article on Facebook along with the caption:




> BIG NEWS: Ron Paul WINS the California Straw Poll by a LOT!

----------


## eleganz

> Too bad CA will go to Obama in the general.


Doesn't matter, if we have the momentum to win the GOP nomination, Obama is toast, and not the crunchy fluffy kind that you spread butter and jam on either, the ones you left in the toaster for too long where it turned black and you tried to scrape off the burns but it was just disgusting so you threw it away.

----------


## sailingaway

> Politico
> 
> In what's becoming an increasingly familiar pattern, Ron Paul won the California Republican Party's straw poll tonight, party officials said.
> Paul wins California straw poll


Commented.

----------


## RonPaulFever

> Politico
> 
> In what's becoming an increasingly familiar pattern, Ron Paul won the California Republican Party's straw poll tonight, party officials said.
> Paul wins California straw poll


"It was not a prize that most campaigns were organizing for..."

"Paul's supporters have tended to be organized around straw polls..."

 ..."it wasn't immediately clear whether they [Perry campaign] put any measurable effort behind this event."

BLAH BLAH BLAH

----------


## Matthew5

> Politico
> 
> In what's becoming an increasingly familiar pattern, Ron Paul won the California Republican Party's straw poll tonight, party officials said.
> Paul wins California straw poll


You can almost hear the disappointment/nonchalance when you read this.

----------


## Texan4Life

Win

----------


## rp08orbust

> Commented.


It hasn't showed up yet.  What did you say?

----------


## specsaregood

ok, great.

Now we need all those people to write their CA Republican congressman/women and candidates and tell them:
_"You see all us Ron Paul supporters that showed up at the CA GOP Convention?  You want us to volunteer for your campaign or even show up to vote for you in the general election?  Well, then it would be a good idea for you to endorse and support Dr. Paul, otherwise we are staying home."_

----------


## InTradePro

Already posted. It's a poor write up. Suggest merge thread with the other

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...nia-Straw-Poll

----------


## Aratus

DUDE! YES! WiNNNNNNNiNG! TOADY YES!!!!
!!!!! !!!!!

----------


## eleganz

> Politico
> 
> In what's becoming an increasingly familiar pattern, Ron Paul won the California Republican Party's straw poll tonight, party officials said.
> Paul wins California straw poll


Wow that article made it seem like if Rick Perry tried, he could win that straw poll, really?  Rick Perry can't draw a crowd like Ron Paul even if Merke sponsored the whole event.

----------


## Bruno

+ rep to sailingaway for the awesome first comment on the politico article: 


There were groups of kids in marroon shirts with Perry's name on them, and they had put his signs all around the room. And the kids were greeting guests as they entered. Sure looked like organization to me.

He just lost.

----------


## sailingaway

> It hasn't showed up yet.  What did you say?


Essentially that there were kids in maroon shirts with Perry's name on them greeting the guests, and they had his signs up all over the room and it sure looked organized to me.  He just lost.

----------


## rp08orbust

> Wow that article made it seem like if Rick Perry tried, he could win that straw poll, really?  Rick Perry can't draw a crowd like Ron Paul even if Merke sponsored the whole event.


Or if he had Al Gore introduce him.

----------


## Aratus



----------


## Aratus

even after we think again of gore's vote totals in 2000 in california!

----------


## speciallyblend

> I pity Bachmann.. kind of.. To actually speak and get less than Romney who did not attend? Hmm..
> 
> 
> 
> Some Depends should help you (:. Were there any coworkers nearby..?


yep a co-worker hehe and he likes ron paul well because of me. He had never heard of ron paul until i told him   i am so happy now. He wants me to check the ticker now to see the total haha

----------


## TheTyke

I found an article claiming we got 12% in 2007, but it's short on details... was that at the state convention as well?

http://goronpaul.blogspot.com/2007/0...s-paul-at.html

----------


## MelissaCato

> We only need to win the Primary.  Obama vs Paul, Obama would stand ZERO chance.


^^ Ya, this.

----------


## miyavi

Now ignore him.....RON PAUL 2012!!!!!!!!

----------


## InTradePro

> I found an article claiming we got 12% in 2007, but it's short on details... was that at the state convention as well?


Several straw polls in California 2007 . Here is what I can find.

http://www.flashreport.org/blog/2007...ca-straw-poll/




> Straw Poll at the National Republican Womens Convention
> Rudy Giuliani 50.2%
> Fred Thompson 20.9%
> Mitt Romney 14.4%
> Mike Huckabee 6.7%
> Duncan Hunter  4.0%
> John McCain 1.8%
> 
> Straw Poll at the California Republican Party Convention
> ...

----------


## Aratus

any astute GOP nominee in november of 2012 could see barack obama becoming just a one term president!!!
what just happened is like barry goldwater's vindication in more ways than one! the GOP wins in nov of 2012!

----------


## IterTemporis

I have a question..

Rudy Giuliani seems to have been the most favored for the GOP nomination in 2008, how did McCain obtain it?

----------


## Aratus

> http://www.cagop.org/index.cfm/press_release_1500.htm
> 
> 2011 Straw Poll Full Results (Votes, %)
> 
> *Congressman Ron Paul (374, 44.9%)*
> 
> Governor Rick Perry (244, 29.3%)
> Mitt Romney (74, 8.8%)
> Congresswoman Michele Bachmann (64, 7.7%)
> ...


WiNNING! WINNING! WINNING!

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> I have a question..
> 
> Rudy Giuliani seems to have been the most favored for the GOP nomination in 2008, how did McCain obtain it?


Winning New Hampshire was pretty much all it took. Then everyone else split votes. Hopefully that's us this time around.

----------


## eleganz

Yea, NH and Iowa grassroots really have to kick this into gear, if we can get good momentum with early states it'll motivate other states to campaign HARD (especially California with a crapload of delegates).

----------


## InTradePro

> I have a question..
> 
> Rudy Giuliani seems to have been the most favored for the GOP nomination in 2008, how did McCain obtain it?


Media got into promoting McCain before New Hampshire.

----------


## InTradePro

> Winning New Hampshire was pretty much all it took. Then everyone else split votes. Hopefully that's us this time around.


It won't be that easy because the media and establishment won't be pushing for Dr Paul anytime soon.

----------


## fearthereaperx

> As I've been saying in several threads, most Ron Paul supporters there could not vote.
> 
> I'm glad 374 was enough to win.  I was estimating that it would take 400.


Good call. Would you say that most Perry Supporters by a large margin voted then as compared to Paul?

----------


## harikaried

> Good call. Would you say that most Perry Supporters by a large margin voted then as compared to Paul?


I would say that they got a lot more funding support from "Americans for Rick Perry" Super PAC which is based out of La Jolla not too far from the straw poll. They had t-shirts, signs and large banners printed out for the supporters, so paying for the vote wouldn't have been much.

I wonder if the Revolution PAC will be supporting events like these after the September 19th SuperBomb.

----------


## TheTexan

> Essentially that there were kids in maroon shirts with Perry's name on them greeting the guests, and they had his signs up all over the room and it sure looked organized to me.  He just lost.


+rep, good comment indeed

I don't think the author had any negative intentions towards Paul.  I think, she, like many other people, still have blinders on, from 100+ years of the same being the same.  People are just naturally resistant to change.

The way to overcome that is by correcting misinformation, and most importantly, being respectful when you do so.

----------


## Scott F

If people are going to link a news article around about this, use this one from CNN
http://www.cnn.com/2011/POLITICS/09/...ia.straw.poll/  It even states "He has gained momentum in the race for the White House in recent weeks, according to the latest CNN/ORC International Poll."  Although the numbers there kinda suck.

Avoid the Politico one, it tries to imply that the other candidates didn't "try".

----------


## InTradePro

CNN article: http://edition.cnn.com/2011/POLITICS...ia.straw.poll/

----------


## Scott F

Also, California Republican Party article http://www.cagop.org/index.cfm/press...WEDn3I.twitter

----------


## AFPVet

This is outstanding news! This poll was in California too!

----------


## TheTexan

> CNN article: http://edition.cnn.com/2011/POLITICS...ia.straw.poll/


Woah, a CNN article that mentions Perry, Romney, and Paul... and DOESN'T mention Bachmann???


PROGRESS

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> I wonder if the Revolution PAC will be supporting events like these after the September 19th SuperBomb.


I hope so since I think they generate a lot of good earned media, although I think they'd like to focus on advertising as much as possible. Either way let's hope for a big SuperBomb on the 19th.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It sounds like Rick Perry hired all of the same people that Carly Fiorina hired last year at the CA GOP Convention. A bunch of hired supporters.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> It sounds like Rick Perry hired all of the same people that Carly Fiorina hired last year at the CA GOP Convention. A bunch of hired supporters.


2 schmucks in a pod. Either way, step back and realize how big we are. This movement can essentially do what it wants and with the outlayers, we can get our man into da W House. No other candidate can throw its weight around like we can..

----------


## InTradePro

Ron Paul the unlikely star of state GOP convention

----------


## RonPaulFever

> Ron Paul the unlikely star of state GOP convention


eh....kind of a hit piece, but at least they put several great RP quotes in there.

----------


## D.A.S.

This win in California is a real morale boost or SHOULD be a morale boost!

First of all, I want to thank the grassroots efforts in getting the people out to the event, and I want to thank everyone who took the time to be there.  Also, kudos to all who donated earlier this week for the robocall efforts.  It's obvious that it was this organization and this passion that allowed us to trounce the establishment candidates and get some much-needed proof of our viability.  This is inspiring!

----------


## RonPaulFever

I honestly don't know how Ron gets any sleep....if I were him I'd be pumped on adrenaline 24/7!

----------


## wgadget

Say, did ya hear that Santorum won the PA straw poll?  Only inside guys voted, but he got a whopping 36% of the vote. Someone said that works out to 20 votes. Yippee. LOL

----------


## wgadget

> I honestly don't know how Ron gets any sleep....if I were him I'd be pumped on adrenaline 24/7!


Yeah, no kidding..How many of US will be able to sleep tonight?

----------


## Kylebutler

Grats Ron! By 15%

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> Headline for tomorrow...
> 
> RICK PERRY COMES IN SECOND AT HIS FIRST STRAW POLL SINCE ANNOUNCING.


God, I hope that's not the case....

----------


## RonRules

That about they only way they could have twisted this:
http://www.cagop.org/index.cfm/press...WEDn3I.twitter

It's a story about Ron Paul winning, but we see nothing for Rick Perry people and people's back.  Seeing how many Ron Paul people were there, they must have spent a lot of time to find a picture without Ron supporters!

It's just so pathetic.

----------


## Aratus

there was the minny~soda state fair straw poll a short while ago and he was second!

----------


## sailingaway

OK, for the record...




> many sporting porkpie hats, dreadlocks and tie-dyed shirts -
> 
> Read more: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...#ixzz1YHFelpHm


I didn't see ANY dreadlocks or tie dyed shirt, although I might not have seen every person, it couldn't have been 'many'.  You've seen the youtubes yourself. (Mind you, the article that said a party breakfast had never before seen so much Converse, did have a point.)  As to porkpie hats, I have no idea what those are, but hats don't come to mind, either.

----------


## TheTexan

> That about they only way they could have twisted this:
> http://www.cagop.org/index.cfm/press...WEDn3I.twitter
> 
> It's a story about Ron Paul winning, but we see nothing for Rick Perry people and people's back.  Seeing how many Ron Paul people were there, they must have spent a lot of time to find a picture without Ron supporters!
> 
> It's just so pathetic.


We're shaking the very foundations of the establishment.  The establishment is fighting back, but Gandhi was right, sir... we will win

----------


## sailingaway

> That about they only way they could have twisted this:
> http://www.cagop.org/index.cfm/press...WEDn3I.twitter
> 
> It's a story about Ron Paul winning, but we see nothing for Rick Perry people and people's back.  Seeing how many Ron Paul people were there, they must have spent a lot of time to find a picture without Ron supporters!
> 
> It's just so pathetic.


It's ok. It undermines the idea that Perry didn't organize for this.  But Bachmann mentioned as a show horse with implication that compared to her Ron is a foot note in the polls? He's AHEAD of her in the Real Clear Politics poll average.

----------


## Ronulus

I hate reading these comment sections and seeing people who are so oblivious to dr pauls positions post negative and untrue things about him.

----------


## justatrey

Sorry if already posted. I was a little disappointed in the money bomb total, but this made up for it. Thanks to anyone who was there!

----------


## JoshS

completely re-invigorated, this is what the campaign needed!

we WILL win this election

----------


## pfosse

> ok, great.
> 
> Now we need all those people to write their CA Republican congressman/women and candidates and tell them:
> _"You see all us Ron Paul supporters that showed up at the CA GOP Convention?  You want us to volunteer for your campaign or even show up to vote for you in the general election?  Well, then it would be a good idea for you to endorse and support Dr. Paul, otherwise we are staying home."_


Brilliant!

----------


## TheTexan

> I hate reading these comment sections and seeing people who are so oblivious to dr pauls positions post negative and untrue things about him.


When you see people say untrue things, respectfully correct them, then move on.  Every little bit helps.

----------


## Fredom101

Fantastic, but keep in mind that other than being able to say he won, it doesn't mean a whole lot. Dennis Kucinich won the CA straw poll in 07, and he maybe got 2-3% of the vote in the election. (I swear I'm not trying to be a wet blanket, just keeping things in perspective!)

----------


## eleganz

> Fantastic, but keep in mind that other than being able to say he won, it doesn't mean a whole lot. Dennis Kucinich won the CA straw poll in 07, and he maybe got 2-3% of the vote in the election. (I swear I'm not trying to be a wet blanket, just keeping things in perspective!)


No I completely agree with you that this isn't an indicator of an auto-win but this is great motivation for the grassroots and sets the tone of momentum for the coming months...more victories = more excitement = more support = more campaigning = possible win!

----------


## The Free Hornet

> 


Two things to like about this video.

#1  "End the Fed" chants - I hope they freak out the bankers

#2   At about 1:20, Ron Paul is escorted through the back of a Rick Perry table.  You'll note the oddly planted young people in maroon shirts.  It is odd because the shirts are over other shirts (like collared t-shirts).  Who dresses that way unless they were given a shirt AFTER arriving?  Also, I imagine it had to freak them out a little bit as Ron Paul gets this rock-star treatment.

Edit:  You'll note the odd dress pattern (maroon shirts over an otherwise coordinated outfit) in other pictures, not so much this video

----------


## Give me liberty

Do you know how straw polls work? The candidates buy tickets send them to there supporters and they go and vote for there candidate.


sadly you guys are wasting time with  straw polls they wont get Ron Paul elected remember to focus on the primaries and states which will lead ron paul on Feb 2012, no offence i am glad he won the straw poll but hoesntly they are waste of time and foucs.


lets not repeat the mistakes of 2008.


The primaries are IMPORTANT Not the straw polls.

----------


## TheTexan

> The primaries are IMPORTANT Not the straw polls.


Everything is important.  We can and should and have to use every single tool available to us if we are to win.  Straw polls are a part of that.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Do you know how straw polls work? The candidates buy tickets send them to there supporters and they go and vote for there candidate.
> 
> 
> sadly you guys are wasting time with  straw polls they wont get Ron Paul elected remember to focus on the primaries and states which will lead ron paul on Feb 2012, no offence i am glad he won the straw poll but hoesntly they are waste of time and foucs.
> 
> 
> lets not repeat the mistakes of 2008.
> 
> 
> The primaries are IMPORTANT Not the straw polls.


it all works hand in hand and you know this if you were a delegate involved in the caucus process etc etc ,sincerely colorado delegate back in 2008!

----------


## Aratus

mackinac michigan has a straw poll on the 23rd which is in five days. normally you'd assume michele bachmann or mitt romney would
be the victor. i'm hoping if we can focus on michigan in the next few days, we can turn third place into second or first! california yes!

----------


## Cabal

> Do you know how straw polls work? The candidates buy tickets send them to there supporters and they go and vote for there candidate.
> 
> 
> sadly you guys are wasting time with  straw polls they wont get Ron Paul elected remember to focus on the primaries and states which will lead ron paul on Feb 2012, no offence i am glad he won the straw poll but hoesntly they are waste of time and foucs.
> 
> 
> lets not repeat the mistakes of 2008.
> 
> 
> The primaries are IMPORTANT Not the straw polls.


Back in 2008 we had 3% showing in the Cali straw poll. You were saying...?

Straw polls are important to a grassroots candidate like Ron Paul. We need all the media recognition we can get to combat their sincerest attempts to ignore and marginalize us. 

Primaries are important too, for obvious reasons. But most important of all is delegates.

In any case, we can't afford to neglect any of the above. Winning straw polls can't hurt us... losing them can. There's no reason to disregard them when we know we can come out victorious.

----------


## The Free Hornet

> Do you know how straw polls work? The candidates buy tickets send them to there supporters and they go and vote for there candidate.[


Isn't that more how Bachmann won in Iowa?  How many tickets has Ron Paul's official campaign purchased versus the supporters?  Also, is there a better opportunity to get hundreds of supporters in the same place to network, swap contact info, etc?  This looks like cheap advertising and even cheaper meetup space.  If you are going to speak in front of cheering people, why not do it as a winner.  And as others mentioned, going from 3% to 45%.  That is awesome!  California is the biggest electoral prize in the nation.

----------


## ONUV

this guy is a moderator on hannity's forum

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Everything that Dr. Paul wins is a denial of a win for another candidate. We are fighting the mentality that he can't win, so every victory is another piece chipped off that mindset. We also show our strength, enthusiasm, and organization in these events. 

Elections are about more than a candidate. They map out the direction the party is going to go in, and we're taking an active role in steering the party's agenda. Party leaders have to sit up and take notice of the young Republicans fired up about Dr. Paul's platform. We want liberty and constitutionally limited government. Anyone who isn't on board with that is going to get left behind.

----------


## trey4sports

Haters gonna hate

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> this guy is a moderator on hannity's forum


F*** that clown. He can insult us and underestimate us, but it won't do him a bit of good.

----------


## eleganz

^^ he isn't just a moderator, he is an Admin...now that is scary.

----------


## Kords21

Well, fighting years of indoctrination is not a fight that will won overnight. As long as people think it's their "patriotic duty" to pay taxes, go bomb someone who might put a sheet over their head and go "boo" then Paul's message is a tough sell. It's a contradiction, people on the right complain about the system, but totally disrespect the one guy who'll fix the system to their benefit I might add. The likes of Levin, Rush and Hannity have stockholm syndrome.

----------


## sailingaway

> this guy is a moderator on hannity's forum


isn't Fox at all nervous of libel charges?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> It's a contradiction, people on the right complain about the system, but totally disrespect the one guy who'll fix the system to their benefit I might add. The likes of Levin, Rush and Hannity have stockholm syndrome.


Aw, they love the system if the Republicans are in control of it and using big government to enforce the things they want enforced.

----------


## Kords21

Yeah true Freedom, where was all the concern over deficits/budget in the Bush years?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Just got a message from the campaign about this. WOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!

----------


## specsaregood

> ^^ he isn't just a moderator, he is an Admin...now that is scary.


That guy regularly falsely accused Dr. Paul of malpractice during the last run, saying he let babies die while he studied economics.
He is a troll of the worst type.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> That guy regularly falsely accused Dr. Paul of malpractice during the last run, saying he let babies die while he studied economics.
> He is a troll of the worst type.


SRSLY?!!

----------


## IterTemporis

> That guy regularly falsely accused Dr. Paul of malpractice during the last run, saying he let babies die while he studied economics.
> He is a troll of the worst type.


If some people actually bought that.. then there is no hope of converting them.

----------


## QueenB4Liberty

Yay he won by a lot!!!

----------


## RonPaulFever

Lee Kington must lead a very sad and miserable life.  Poor fella.

----------


## Revolution9

> ^^ he isn't just a moderator, he is an Admin...now that is scary.


His lovely bearded countenance with perfectly salt and pepper striped coiffure hiding a face taut with pursed lip and studied eyebrowery coupled to a mechano-intellectuloid stare belies the state of his condition. My suggestion in these cases is to prescribe the immediate use of a recoilless sphincter rewinder with a teflon sphinct-O-grip mechanism to avoid any further messy extruded intestinal debris. After that post he probably needed a Xanax to feel like himself again.

Rev9

----------


## chudrockz

> Lee Kington must lead a very sad and miserable life.  Poor fella.


He has the look of a child molester, honestly.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Also, kudos to all who donated earlier this week for the robocall efforts.


  Yes, good job everyone at RP2012.com and elsewhere. This victory should teach a good lesson.  Robocalling _works_!  Grassroots calling _works_! * The grassroots works, period.*  We are the campaign.  Do not forget it.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

He just looks confused to me, like he's struggling to understand what's happening.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> + rep to sailingaway for the awesome first comment on the politico article: 
> 
> 
> There were groups of kids in marroon shirts with Perry's name on them, and they had put his signs all around the room. And the kids were greeting guests as they entered. Sure looked like organization to me.
> 
> He just lost.


The more posts and views on POLITICO articles, they get elevated...

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Everything that Dr. Paul wins is a denial of a win for another candidate. We are fighting the mentality that he can't win, so every victory is another piece chipped off that mindset. We also show our strength, enthusiasm, and organization in these events. 
> 
> Elections are about more than a candidate. They map out the direction the party is going to go in, and we're taking an active role in steering the party's agenda. Party leaders have to sit up and take notice of the young Republicans fired up about Dr. Paul's platform. We want liberty and constitutionally limited government. Anyone who isn't on board with that is going to get left behind.


+1 rep, great post.

Btw, this Lee Kington guy lives a sad miserable existence. As mentioned above, he is nothing more than a *troll*.

----------


## Anti Federalist

LoL, had my run ins with Kington. I've been banned from Hannity's forums, four or five times, IIRC.

Ron Paul Forums Alexa rank in the US: *3101*
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/ronpaulforums.com

Hannity.com Alexa rank in the US: *14573*
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/hannity.com#

Alex Jones InfoWars Alexa rank in the US: *611* (Rofling hard at that, the only thing Kington hates more than a Ron Paul person is a "truther")
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/infowars.com

Suck it Kington, come up to NH so I can throw some snowballs at your sorry ass next time.

Oh, and judging by your pic, I'm probably not much younger than you, so the "young punk" crack doesn't cut it.






> this guy is a moderator on hannity's forum

----------


## JoshS

that bitter old dude's steamin

----------


## Karsten

I've never taken drugs in my life.  Just because you oppose the drug war, doesn't mean you're a druggie!

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> I've never taken drugs in my life.  Just because you oppose the drug war, doesn't mean you're a druggie!


+1

----------


## Theocrat

Ron Paul wins another straw poll...but I bet you he will still be ignored in the next Presidential debate. The mainstream doesn't care that he wins those polls, or any poll, for that matter.

----------


## IterTemporis

Did anyone see the update in the Politico article?




> UPDATE: Americans for Rick Perry strategist Bob Schuman said he'd contact some college Republicans and Young Republican groups, with whom he had old ties, but that they did no real organizing. He insisted that the Paul camp had brought in busloads of people to vote.
> 
> Paul adviser Jesse Benton said they had purchased about 100 tickets, although Schuman's estimates were much higher, and he stressed Perry's figure over Romney's.
> 
> Read more: http://www.politico.com/news/stories...#ixzz1YMqgZfqn

----------


## burgerorient

> Ron Paul wins another straw poll...but I bet you he will still be ignored in the next Presidential debate. The mainstream doesn't care that he wins those polls, or any poll, for that matter.


yes, i agree that..

----------


## specsaregood

> As to porkpie hats, I have no idea what those are, but hats don't come to mind, either.


i had to search, evidently this is a porkpie hat.

----------


## Emmitt2222

> Did anyone see the update in the Politico article?
> UPDATE: Americans for Rick Perry strategist Bob Schuman said he'd contact some college Republicans and Young Republican groups, with whom he had old ties, but that they did no real organizing. He insisted that the Paul camp had brought in busloads of people to vote.
> 
> Paul adviser Jesse Benton said they had purchased about 100 tickets, although Schuman's estimates were much higher, and he stressed Perry's figure over Romney's.
> 
> Read more: http://www.politico.com/news/stories...#ixzz1YMqgZfqn


Uuuggh. It's crazy to see how slanted all of this is first hand. It could be depressing if it weren't for the eternal optimism of the good Doctor and a lot of people around here.  Yes, I was sponsored with a ticket, but I took that ticket because if I had the money I would have voted for Dr. Paul anyway.  And there was absolutely no shipping in buses of people.  This was pure, lovely, grassroots people coordinating and getting together.  We traveled in a caravan with our own cars using our own gas.  They can only ignore us for so long though. Eventually they have the start fighting (and then we win)

----------


## Aratus

the CAL robocalling sweepstakes had glitches. many who had answered the question thought they'd get a free ticket 
only to be frozen out of voting when there was a credit card snafu. someone is very envious of herman cain's three
to five busses that went from places like atlanta to perry, georgia! we won this one fair and square. sorry rick!!!

----------


## eleganz

> Did anyone see the update in the Politico article?


I can't see that article (removed?) but I wasn't surprised he just picked up some random kids that didn't actually care about Perry.  One particular Perry-faux-supporter actually came up to our area after a Ron Paul storm and was totally psyched that he just witnessed what he did, I had a feeling he really wanted to take off his Perry shirt and join us.

And the part about the campaign bringing the busloads of people, sigh...

This was mainly all grassroots efforts, everybody came on their own, I know this because I didn't see one bus and people trickled in from 7am til Ron Paul gave his speech at 11am.

----------


## jct74

MSNBC coverage



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgowA-d-PUc

----------


## TheTexan

I'm going to laugh when all the pollsters saying ~10% had it wrong because they were polling historical voters and completely ignoring the fact that WE THE YOUNG PEOPLE are going to be voting in troves for the first time in.. decades?

Let's make this an election to remember folks.  Make it happen.

----------


## Paulistinian

I flew down from Sonoma to see Ron and show my support. Met some great people and they crashed at myarents house... Media are a bunch of liars. They just wish it was anyone but dr. Ron that had this support.

----------


## Peace Piper

great video

Attention Joe Biden: 

*This* is a big effing deal!

----------


## speciallyblend

anyone seen any monday morning coverage of ron pauls victory in cali??  so far i have heard crickets today!

----------


## InTradePro

Bob Schuman is aimed at keeping the lie from there own supporters.

----------


## jct74

more from MSNBC



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qHx1n3Gywk

----------


## jct74

Fox News



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_zYr3ELLos

----------


## rp08orbust

> Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_zYr3ELLos


"Back of the pack in national polls" is a flat out lie.  Nevertheless, it's a one minute national ad for Ron Paul worth six figures at least.

----------


## jct74

> "Back of the pack in national polls" is a flat out lie.  Nevertheless, it's a one minute national ad for Ron Paul worth six figures at least.


yeah, that's some BS

----------


## jct74

Here's some more BS from Fox News talking heads.  Typical unelectable "gadfly" BS, plus this guy thinks Ron Paul will go 3rd party if Perry wins because of Paul's "personal animosity" towards Perry.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46sLzLtNJu4

----------


## IterTemporis

Did anybody see these videos? The crowd that enters is overwhelming..

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Here's some more BS from Fox News talking heads.  Typical unelectable "gadfly" BS, plus this guy thinks Ron Paul will go 3rd party if Perry wins because of Paul's "personal animosity" towards Perry.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46sLzLtNJu4


Slay that dragon..

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

CBS/NYTimes Poll has Ron Paul @ 5%... YEAH RIGHT... must of taken their poll from socialists on their death bed that hate the Constitution.  Notice how the Pundit pushes it as RP's Libertarian Ideas, My Libertarian Views... versus the oath to abide by the US Constitution. Dumb $#@! viewers will continue to listen to these paid/compensated/bribed TV propaganda clowns and their rehearsed garbage.


> more from MSNBC
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qHx1n3Gywk

----------


## RonPaulFever

> Here's some more BS from Fox News talking heads.  Typical unelectable "gadfly" BS, plus this guy thinks Ron Paul will go 3rd party if Perry wins because of Paul's "personal animosity" towards Perry.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46sLzLtNJu4


That made me so damn mad 

_Hello RonPaulFever,

This email confirms that you have donated $20.12 USD to Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee (donations@ronpaul2012.com) using PayPal._

----------


## AFPVet

That's funny. They are scared.

----------


## jct74

CNN



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH4nlhNO0z0

----------


## IterTemporis

I have a question..

They say that he has a great record of winning straw polls... At the moment, he has only won 3.. If I recall correctly, I read someone say that he only won 1 in 2008.. Or did he win more than that? If he only did win 1 in 2008, how is that a great record?

Edit: After watching the rest of the video.. 'Yes, we are talking about Ron Paul." 

...

You are not talking about Ron Paul, you are bashing him.

----------


## InTradePro

Pin!

Many people haven't seen this.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...40351342718921

here's the link to the pictures I took.

----------


## InTradePro

Does anyone have any video or picture to the results being announced?

Seem to me that it would go into people memory if there was a moment of winning, rather then a few numbers on a website.

Is there a video? If not then why not?

----------


## InTradePro

Found one, sort of.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgowA-d-PUc

----------


## InTradePro

Bumping for those who haven't seen it yet.

----------

